# What Color/Pattern? (1A)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color is this male homer? (Its moulting)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ash red check


----------



## spencer-loft (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree, looks like an ash red check to me.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

ash red cheque


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup ash-red check


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW, four agreements on a single thread relating to genetics.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats good!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is the tail feathers and flights!

*Does it carry blue? Or anything else?*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes it looks like he carries blue. What colors were the parents?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes it looks like he carries blue. What colors were the parents?


I don't know the parents, I just bought them from a breeder.


----------

